# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi >  باز کردن فایل DB به صورت TEXT

## شفیعی

سلام 
من یک برنامه نوشته ام که یک فایل DB را می گیرد و سپس اطلاعات آن را داخل یک MEMO نمایش می دهد می خواستم این اطلاعات را دسته بندی کرده و در یک STRINGGRID نمایش دهم عکس را زیر را ببینید

----------


## soheil_0031

سلام.من چندتا از بانگ های مخاطبینم بهdbتبدیل شدن.میشه راهنمایی کنید چیکار کنم؟

----------


## Mask

> سلام.من چندتا از بانگ های مخاطبینم بهdbتبدیل شدن.میشه راهنمایی کنید چیکار کنم؟


سوالتون واضح نیست.

----------

